# Louisburg, NC, Male, K-19 2-3-0125 STRA - Urgent



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12990033

This beautiful GSD male was found stray on Carver St. in Franklinton on 2/5. He is very scared at the shelter and just wants to find his way back home. Can you help? PLEASE NOTE: For current information on pet's availability, please call the ANIMAL CONTROL OFFICERS THE SHELTER DIRECTLY AT 919-496-3032 during their open hours 8-5pm Monday thru Friday. Saturday from 10am until 2pm. Be sure to MENTION ID number when calling. Please understand that the officers may have limited information on the pet's prior history. Pets with a history of aggression are not available for adoption and would not be listed here. The animals in this shelter do not receive any vaccinations. It is highly recommend to take the animal to a vet ASAP. 
Thank you for your help. 

Stray dogs and cats are kept at the facility for a minimum of three days prior to euthanasia, while owner-surrendered animals may be (but are not always) euthanized immediately. 

If you need assistance removing a pet from the facility please call or email Julie at 919-990-1046.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Franklin County Animal Control 
Louisburg, NC 
919-496-3032 

Gorgeous boy...and it looks like this shelter doesn't keep them long...he needs out!


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

***ATTENTION RESCUE GROUPS*** AC has agreed to waive the deposit for approved rescues, although proof of spay/neuter must still be provided for rescued animals. Waivers will be granted based on the database we have been developing over the past months, so if your rescue has not yet done so, please provide Kathy at AC or Julie with FCHS with a copy of your 501 (c) (3) and a vet reference. Addition to the database will be automatic as soon as the reference is checked. There will be a $5 rabies shot charge for any animal 4 months old and over. AC reserves the right to remove any rescue if the spay/neuter proofs are not provided or if they act inconsistently with the purpose of rescuing animals. You can email the information to [email protected] or fax it to 919-496-4876 attention Kathy. If you have any questions please call 919-496-3032.


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Mods - just realized this is a duplicate post - can you combine info and delete one?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=965232&page=1#Post965232


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I contacted the shelter and was informed he has already been adopted.


----------



## alportbury (Aug 9, 2007)

I don't think that is exactly correct







We have a contact there and she said he just got away from them (i.e. they had him outside for a potty break and he bolted from them). They are looking for him now. GSRA will definitely be trying to help this boy so I'll keep you posted. 
Andrea


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh my goodness. I hope he is safely found. THanks for letting us know he still needs help.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

ACK!!! Here's hoping he is found soon.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

any news on this boy?


----------

